# Piranha Rubbing Drift Wood



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

my reds used to do it...the classic little sideways bump off of the driftwood lol

now my baby rhom is doing it...i do believe its territorial....no signs of any sickness what so ever..and like i said...all of my reds also did it when i had them

let me know if ur's do it too...im pretty sure its normal but i just lost a really sexy flowerhorn and really dont wanna lose this little rascal


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

mine did that when they had a case of ich. look for little white spots on them almost like salt graniels (sp). They do it after a feeding as well to get the food to get stuck food out of their gills.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

no sign of ich and havnt fed them today...hmmm if he had ich it would have spread to my elong too right? since they are in the same tank? neither of them have any sign of ich....they both look 100% how they should, nice and healthy....ill keep a eye on them though to see if any spots start coming up


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

i have read too that it could be something more serious than ich too like gill flukes. dont mean to scare you.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

My reds do it to man. They look healthy. No sign of ich gills look great. They eat like pigs. I don't have any driftwood but they do it on the filter intakes and sand. I'm not worried. Kind funny when they do it to the sand, approach slow then turn sideways and flop. Like I said at this point I'm not worried, but if you guys think it's an issue… for sure let us know.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

Brian762 said:


> i have read too that it could be something more serious than ich too like gill flukes. dont mean to scare you.


hmm i was unaware of this...thanks for the heads up, ill deffiantly be keeping a close eye on him...is there any visual side effects of gill flukes?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They do it for play too.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i think thats prolly what it is bruner...becuase this little guy is constantly swimming around and attacking me thru the glass...full of energy


----------



## AquaticMonsters (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine do the same thing also and I have always wondered why.


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine have done it aswell but that wS because of a small amount of ammo in my tank or after feeding or major ph change or temp, other than that they never did unless it was aslong as water was good never had the problem only when feeding food would get stuck in there gills after a feeding that's just my experiance though and I'd watch my fish alot, religously


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

pretty sure its normal behavior.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it can go either way. It could be a sign of something not right, or just playn or feeln frisky. Maybe he markn his territory. I watched one of my rbp swim normal in one end of a log n other end is to short so he had to swim sideways,he was doing the sideways swoop n the jet upwards through the short end. I watched him do it probably 10 times in a row.doing laps, he was having fun. Watch your water, his appite, n behavior. If he acts strange, or don't eat as much as he normally does then I'd be worried.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Mine do that after a water change. PH change. So I'm told.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"Flashing" is a sign of skin irritation.
Could be caused from a number of things... poor water quality, external parasites, etc.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

or stray voltage scratching isnt good


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

well its been two days and he hasnt done it....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

i lied!!! i just saw the rhom do it and the elong is trying to do it to the sticker thermometer that is stuck out side the tank!.....guess ill be picking up some medication this week to fight any parasites.....prazi pro is good right?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You could just try salt and a little bump in temp, that usually does the trick...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I personally wouldn't medicate at this point, simply perform a series of water changes and raise the temperature to the mid 80's for a week or so.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

ill take ur advice!


----------

